# campagnolo hub service



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Please see the post that I made in the following area:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=146774

Should have probably posted it here as the posts there seem to get buried pretty quick and it is campagnolo specific.. 

Thanks in advance for any info on my latest query for the tool to remove/install the hub bearing race parts HB-RE124.


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

I purchased a cheap ($5) tool to remove the cup. http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...ub-and-Axle&tc=Bearing-Tools&item_id=UB-TA340 . It did not work well. I ended up using a large screw driver and driving the cups out by putting the blade against the inside of the cup (from the opposite side) and hammering lightly on the screw driver, moving around the cup. Came out pretty easily.
I did use the http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...sc=Hub-and-Axle&tc=Cup-Remover&item_id=CU-113
to press the cups back in. That tool is $125. I thought that the LBS would charge me at least $100 labor to replace both front and rear bearings. This way I have the tool if I need it again.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Maybe one of these tools would have worked better for cup removal?

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.cgi?id=9810398238&d=single&c=Tools&sc=Hub-and-Axle&tc=Cup-Remover&item_id=CU-112

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.cgi?id=9810398238&d=single&c=Tools&sc=Hub-and-Axle&tc=Cup-Remover&item_id=CU-111

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.cgi?id=9810398238&d=single&c=Tools&sc=Hub-and-Axle&tc=Cup-Remover&item_id=CU-110


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

tom_h said:


> Maybe one of these tools would have worked better for cup removal?
> 
> http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.cgi?id=9810398238&d=single&c=Tools&sc=Hub-and-Axle&tc=Cup-Remover&item_id=CU-112
> 
> ...


Maybe, but I don't believe I have oversized, so I would have had to purchase two of the three tools. Removing with the screwdriver / hammer worked very well, especially since I was not re-installing the cups that I removed, although they looked fine. I felt the bearing press to be important as the cups needed to be properly seated.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

temoore said:


> Maybe, but I don't believe I have oversized, so I would have had to purchase two of the three tools. Removing with the screwdriver / hammer worked very well, especially since I was not re-installing the cups that I removed, although they looked fine. I felt the bearing press to be important as the cups needed to be properly seated.


Thanks for the info on the tool sources. These look to be just what I was looking for so that I can service my campagnolo hubs properly. Two of the removal tools seem to be for the original campag record hubs to 1986 where the front and rear axle were different sizes and the one other removal tool does the newer version campag hubs that have the same size oversize axles front and rear. Reading the description it seems that the one bearing press assembly tool does all the versions of hubs. I think I'll get all of the tools. All these nice campagnolo hubs should now last 100 years or more... :thumbsup:


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Any update? What worked best? I'm looking to restore a pair of these hubs to as good as new as I can get, new races and bearings. Any idea how much this will run me? Did you use Campy bearing?


----------

